# Greenwich seating plan - it's here



## millimoo (8 July 2012)

Posted on BD forum earlier... Will at least allow you to work out where you are in the stands. 

http://www.london2012.com/mm/Docume...UEGRPEquestrian(exclCrosscountry)_Neutral.pdf

There's also one for the cross country ...


----------



## millimoo (8 July 2012)

Cross Country http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/Venue/01/24/12/55/KDVENUEGRPcrosscountry_Neutral.pdf


----------



## CalllyH (8 July 2012)

We are near the big screen too so that's good, block 221 if our tickets ever turn up!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			We are near the big screen too so that's good, block 221 if our tickets ever turn up!!
		
Click to expand...

How do you know where you are sitting if you haven't got your tickets? I've got band C tickets but I can't see on the confirmation where I would be sitting? Thanks


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (8 July 2012)

Thank you for posting!!!! I have 2 days of dubious seats (block 211 and 208 ) so will take my binoculars but have somehow managed to get block 114 row 3                     : for one day - unless that means I am sitting directly behind the judges and can't see a thing.......

Still, very excited and very happy to be going up there.


----------



## millimoo (8 July 2012)

Your block, row and seat number are in your tickets when you receive them.
I have band A tickets, am on row 16, and in block 207.
There's been a bit if a debate on BD forum as theres no rhyme or reason as to what makes a great view in terms of row etc. 
Still, just being there will be fab, and I would like to think my view will not be blocked by a plant pot, or judging box.


----------



## CalllyH (8 July 2012)

It tells you what seats you are in when you book you tickets!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 July 2012)

I don't think I saw what block I would be in (I think I was too excited that I'd managed to book a ticket!  ) and it's not in the confirmation.

Still waiting for my tickets


----------



## millimoo (8 July 2012)

Thanks Cally, it didn't for Ballot tickets, and even worse, they arrive with no seating plan.
This plan has only been published this week, however at least those who are buying can now see which part of the stand theyll be in


----------



## CalllyH (8 July 2012)

If you log into your account on the ticket website and click expand on seating information it should tell you there. Try it and let me know xx

I'll be annoyed if we get crap views for £100!


----------



## millimoo (8 July 2012)

Thanks Cally, sorry shod have added, the seat numbers are also on the tickets, but it was all a big mystery until they arrived. Even now, I still have no idea which side of the block I'm on as the seat plan doesn't extend to numbers - just block and row.
As mentioned before, this info has only just been made public in the last 2-3 weeks in the system or when you got your tickets.
I chuckle to myself that I forked out £275 x 4 for the KUR with no idea where I'd be 
Still, it's once in a lifetime, and without jinxing it, if Carl, Charlotte & Laura are in the KUR it will be awesome to be part of it on the day


----------



## CalllyH (8 July 2012)

That's what we thought it's a once in lifetime opportunity and I'm proud to say I've been there. 

Just hope the tickets arrive this week!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			That's what we thought it's a once in lifetime opportunity and I'm proud to say I've been there. 

Just hope the tickets arrive this week! 

Click to expand...

Me too - I'm going to see the KUR and I can't wait!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (9 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			That's what we thought it's a once in lifetime opportunity and I'm proud to say I've been there.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely!


----------



## Sherston (9 July 2012)

I'd love to know how much logic has gone into the allocation of a,b,c and d seats! I've got b's in 201, but the row number at least (now having seen the plan) is high, 25 or so. Assume we will get a good view of the competitors entering and leaving at least, stables must be that end? 

How many rows are there?? Shall we see who has the highest number?

Anyhow delighted to be going, hope the big screen is at an angle!


----------



## Sue B (9 July 2012)

I have row 31 - can anyone beat that?!


----------



## Jo_x (9 July 2012)

Im in Row 37, in block 215 for the eventing dressage, Price Category C. I havent looked at my other cat C tickets yet to know what row they are in.

ETA just read topic properly and looked online - My eventing SJ tickets (also cat C) are block 112, row 4 :O Definitely no rhyme or reason to the allocation that I can see!


----------



## Bernster (9 July 2012)

Getting excited


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (9 July 2012)

Jo I'm in block 112 row 4 for Tge Kur, they look like good seats!!!


----------



## Jo_x (9 July 2012)

Were yours category C as well?


----------



## nickib (9 July 2012)

Im in block 206 row 5 for the dressage freestyle to music


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

35 is the max row number I believe, going by this:

http://onlineplanning.greenwich.gov.uk/acolnet/documents/45707_6.pdf


Just depends on how they've done as it some places have A or 1 starting at the top rather than the bottom. I've got row 30 on Band B/£95 in the South Stand and I'll be pretty annoyed if we're one of the furthest away rows...


----------



## CalllyH (9 July 2012)

Teapot I will be seriously fuming if we have crap seats for the price we paid. I'm sure we were row 14


----------



## Jo_x (9 July 2012)

teapot said:



			35 is the max row number I believe, going by this:

http://onlineplanning.greenwich.gov.uk/acolnet/documents/45707_6.pdf


Just depends on how they've done as it some places have A or 1 starting at the top rather than the bottom. I've got row 30 on Band B/£95 in the South Stand and I'll be pretty annoyed if we're one of the furthest away rows...
		
Click to expand...

I counted 40 rows in the stands on the short side of the arena. Im in row 37 one day, so Im hoping there are more than 35!!


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

You'll be in mid air Jo  - I think that pdf I linked to is the original planning permission so they've probably added since! 

Jo - your eventing showjumping tickets are cheaper than mine but looks like you're 26 rows closer than I am?! If 1 starts at the bottom anyway...


----------



## Jo_x (9 July 2012)

I dont understand it... Im wondering if the 100s blocks at the front arent raised??

There doesnt seem to be any logic to it at all from what I can see! Im almost wondering if you might get a better view higher up because the arena is so large?


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

Sherston said:



			I'd love to know how much logic has gone into the allocation of a,b,c and d seats! I've got b's in 201, but the row number at least (now having seen the plan) is high, 25 or so. Assume we will get a good view of the competitors entering and leaving at least, stables must be that end? 

How many rows are there?? Shall we see who has the highest number?

Anyhow delighted to be going, hope the big screen is at an angle!
		
Click to expand...

Stables are at the other end of the park  Blocks 216 and 226 will be the closest to the collecting ring  201 is right by the scoreboard.


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

Jo_x said:



			I dont understand it... Im wondering if the 100s blocks at the front arent raised??

There doesnt seem to be any logic to it at all from what I can see! Im almost wondering if you might get a better view higher up because the arena is so large?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly don't know! Damnit. 

Arena's meant to be 100 by 80 supposedly which isn't that big...


----------



## Sherston (9 July 2012)

Teapot - thanks for the info, struggling to see how any part of block 201 fits into the class B tickets at near £200! Any other view welcomed???


----------



## millimoo (9 July 2012)

Its the magical mystery tour.... 
I think the tickets in the blocks beginning with 1, may have restricted views - i.e plant pots, judging boxes etc.
regards number of Rows, someone the BD forum has Band A tickets on Row 39 (go figure)
But she's in the middle of the long side.
I'm in a corner on Block 207 with Band A tickets - I'm beyond caring about it as we can't change any of it


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

Millimoo - that's interesting to know about the person on the BD forum.

All would be revealed if we knew which way they've numbered the rows...


----------



## imaginegenerous (9 July 2012)

I can't get the seating plan to download but I'm in block 214, row 13. Have no idea if that's good or bad (that's for the Kur)


----------



## Jo_x (9 July 2012)

imaginegenerous said:



			I can't get the seating plan to download but I'm in block 214, row 13. Have no idea if that's good or bad (that's for the Kur)
		
Click to expand...

that looks pretty decent. Middle of the short side of the arena


----------



## imaginegenerous (9 July 2012)

Thanks for that, sounds ok. Getting excited now


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

Ok next question - are the seat numbers continuous or done by block?

What's the highest number people have for their seats? Mine are 315 and 316


----------



## Sleighfarer (9 July 2012)

Mine is 459


----------



## imaginegenerous (9 July 2012)

411 - I could only afford one ticket so if anyone's by me please be my friend lol


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

Eeeek! I'm just editing one of the maps and will upload so people can get a better idea of where they're sitting


----------



## Sherston (9 July 2012)

So seat numbers are continuous as i'm block 201 and seat 15 - 18 or so. Therefore numbering from 201 all the way round!

We are gradually working it out!


----------



## Lami (9 July 2012)

Hi all. 
Im so excited about about the olympics i just had to sign up so I can join in the chat!  I've got tickets for the eventing: xc and sj. I've got block 206, row 24. It cost me £150 and is obviously a resale ticket as i only got it a couple of weeks ago. Am going on my own mind! Ticket has arrived.


----------



## Custard Cream (9 July 2012)

Well, we are in block 219, row 34 with seat numbers in the 700s for the kur! Def taking binoculars!!


----------



## KrujaaLass (9 July 2012)

whats kur


----------



## nickib (10 July 2012)

Kur means dressage to music


----------



## toffeesmarty (10 July 2012)

I have Block 201 row 14 seats 20 and 21. Tickets arrived today and my 14 year old who is coming has absolutely no idea that we have tickets!
Not sure I can wait much longer to tell her!


----------



## hcm88 (10 July 2012)

Block 115 row 3 for the eventing SJ. Seems we are on the corner but quite far front, which I imagine means we won't be able to see the whole arena as we'll be too close. Oh well, cheapest price band so I can't complain..


----------



## Hackie (11 July 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but are the seats under cover?  

Given the rain and all,  don't fancy two days of sitting in the rain!

For all I know the entire arena is?


----------



## millimoo (11 July 2012)

No, I don't think it is under cover....
I'm going to take a throw away poncho - not sure what the rules are for umbrellas?


----------



## Hackie (11 July 2012)

yeah, I just checked the venue guide, it says there is limited cover so bring a rain jacket if you need to.

I doubt umbrellas would be allowed, purely for the benefit of the peple behind you!


----------



## Sleighfarer (11 July 2012)

I walked past it on Friday and there is no cover as far as I can see, unless they are planning to add some ... It is pretty exposed.


----------



## millimoo (11 July 2012)

Theres no rules on small umbrellas, just restricts you on taking the large golfing ones in.


----------



## cobwithattitude (11 July 2012)

block 204 row 36 - GP Freestyle, so excited - just hope it's good as we all hope it's going to be.


----------



## Sunset1 (11 July 2012)

Millimoo we're in the same block as you for the Kur, 207, however we're row 39  Just hope all the travel goes smoothly and we make it but am just going to chill because there is absolutely nothing I can do about it now. Just going to look forward to being a part of it all


----------



## KingfisherBlue (11 July 2012)

Sunset1 said:



			... Just going to look forward to being a part of it all 

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. I'm attending all four days of the Eventing. Feel thrilled to have tickets


----------



## FFF (11 July 2012)

Sue B said:



			I have row 31 - can anyone beat that?!
		
Click to expand...

Row 16  mine were B tickets


----------



## Sussexbythesea (11 July 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			Jo I'm in block 112 row 4 for Tge Kur, they look like good seats!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Block 112 Row 3 seats 365 and 366 - will have to wave!


----------



## OldNag (11 July 2012)

Block 214 row 40 .... I can't download the plan but take it that these aren't the best seats. Will i need oxygen?!


----------



## Olliecp77 (12 July 2012)

Block 220 row 43!!!!!!!!! Category D tickets £65 - just glad to be going


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (12 July 2012)

Are any of the seats undercover?Not even the most expensive ones?


----------



## MadisonBelle (12 July 2012)

Only in the arena for the Eventing S/J and in Block 111 row 1 seat 336  think I am right in the corner...band C ticket

So excited tho'!


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

OLDGREYMARE said:



			Are any of the seats undercover?Not even the most expensive ones?
		
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## millimoo (12 July 2012)

Hurrah Sunset1 ... You're my first block buddy 
I have 'virtually' met someone in block 206 on the BD Forum. 
Like you, I'm dreading the travel - just bought myself some Airwave shoes in preparation for lots of walking and standing.
We're staying at Premier Inn at Greenwich so we can amble up in the morning. Then go back to Yorkshire after the KUR - planning on being to exhausted to care by then


----------



## DAHH (15 July 2012)

I spent £190 on 2 tickets and am in block 219, overlooking the tents at the end of the arena!!! I am seriously P****D Off! 
I can only assume that people with lower category seats are in fact sitting in canary wharf with binoculars..


----------



## JennBags (16 July 2012)

I've got Band A tickets for the Eventing SJ (£150/each DAHH so don't complain about your £95/each tickets  if you don't want them, I'm sure someone else will have them)

I'm in Block 214 row 35.


----------



## Custard Cream (16 July 2012)

I'm in block 219 for the dressage team finals....paid £35 a ticket....think we're right at the back..


----------



## Sunset1 (16 July 2012)

Hi block buddy! Just got my Clipper tickets so am now seriously excited and slightly worried........ Booked them according to the travel planner but rather concerned that the dressage is due to finish at 16.30 and we should be at Greenwich Pier for the 17.10 river bus Given the numbers of people and the fact that we're sitting in the gods I don't rate our chances.....


----------



## DAHH (16 July 2012)

JennBags said:



			I've got Band A tickets for the Eventing SJ (£150/each DAHH so don't complain about your £95/each tickets  if you don't want them, I'm sure someone else will have them)

I'm in Block 214 row 35.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the constructive comment, I will complain if I want to!!


----------



## tiggs (16 July 2012)

Sunset1 said:



			Hi block buddy! Just got my Clipper tickets so am now seriously excited and slightly worried........ Booked them according to the travel planner but rather concerned that the dressage is due to finish at 16.30 and we should be at Greenwich Pier for the 17.10 river bus Given the numbers of people and the fact that we're sitting in the gods I don't rate our chances.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm another one with 5.10 boat tickets so hope we can get out quickly. I only bought my ticket last week and the only other choice of ferry was 7.30.


----------



## CalllyH (16 July 2012)

We haven't booked any travel yet, was just going to get the dlr! Is that not possible?


----------



## teapot (16 July 2012)

I'd get your train ticket into London sorted Cally - be cheaper. Then just use your travelcard


----------



## Sleighfarer (16 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			We haven't booked any travel yet, was just going to get the dlr! Is that not possible?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but where are you trying to get to?


----------



## hollibobs (16 July 2012)

toffeesmarty said:



			I have Block 201 row 14 seats 20 and 21. Tickets arrived today and my 14 year old who is coming has absolutely no idea that we have tickets!
Not sure I can wait much longer to tell her!
		
Click to expand...

We're also in Block 201, row 14 with seat numbers 25 & 26 so very near to you


----------



## BJC (17 July 2012)

block 114, row 1 for dressage kur.  Just hope my daughter can see over the judges/pot plants!  I cant wait.


----------



## Sunset1 (17 July 2012)

Sure you'll be fine Cally. I got my olympic tickets in the first allocation and booked my travel months ago as soon as they sent details through. Back then I imagined sailing down the Thames in the blazing sunshine of our  glorious summer It was of course before the government announced the drought........


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (17 July 2012)

Thanks for posting this link!  I'm in 214, and thinking I might take my binoculars!


----------



## J&S (18 July 2012)

My daughter and I are in 215, row 16.   The seating plans makes it look as if we will at least have a good view of the Big Screen!  Loos look close too.  The seating plan does not show the entrances though, we are K19, presumably this entrance no is to get to the right place in the stands, not entrance to Greenwich Park?


----------



## Spendtoomuch (22 July 2012)

I am in block 207, row 37 for the dressage on the 7th August, anyone else near by us?


----------



## Sunset1 (23 July 2012)

We're 2 rows behind you (row 39) Spendtoomuch. Not sure how long the rows are though, so may be opposite ends of the block


----------



## rambling (26 July 2012)

Do we think that Row 1 is the bottommost row of the stands and Row35 where I am sitting very close to the top?
Has any one cracked the code for the seat nos yet, there was a suggestion that they were numbered all around the arena, mine is 472 Block 216 Category C. 
How safe can it be to put all the geriatrics up at the top of the steps ? The poor ambulancemen will be worn out climbing up with the oxygen and defibrillators .
I must try counting them to see how many there are on a complete row.  Any advance on 472 please? It would be gteat to be at the edge and be able to look down into the Final Holding Area,  Luckily my binoculars are X10s


----------



## teapot (26 July 2012)

rambling said:



			Do we think that Row 1 is the bottommost row of the stands and Row35 where I am sitting very close to the top?
Has any one cracked the code for the seat nos yet, there was a suggestion that they were numbered all around the arena, mine is 472 Block 216 Category C. 
How safe can it be to put all the geriatrics up at the top of the steps ? The poor ambulancemen will be worn out climbing up with the oxygen and defibrillators .
I must try counting them to see how many there are on a complete row.  Any advance on 472 please? It would be gteat to be at the edge and be able to look down into the Final Holding Area,  Luckily my binoculars are X10s
		
Click to expand...

So far, for the south stand (which is where block 216 is) the highest row I've seen is row 40.

No idea on seat numbers though!


----------



## Scottish_Miss (26 July 2012)

We are  Block 202, Row 32, Seats 34&35 !! Think may need binoculars and oxygen!!!


Think we wont see big screen from that angle which is really pants!!!


Flying down from Scotland so say Hi to us xxx


----------



## D66 (26 July 2012)

Who's going to the eventing dressage on Sunday? I'm in block 205 and would like to meet up for a Pimms or other (possibly sponsored) drink at lunch time.


----------



## acw295 (26 July 2012)

I'm there Sunday for Eventing Dressage

Block 219, Row 16 (C tickets) - looks like we'll be so close to the screen we won't be able to see it. But hey ho, still can't wait!


----------



## D66 (26 July 2012)

See you there. red flower in buttonhole, folded HH under arm.


----------



## partypremier (28 July 2012)

Anyone going to see the team jumping next Saturday. I'm in block 226 row 24, any ideas if that is good viewing looks like I'm stuck in the corner!!


----------



## jojo5 (28 July 2012)

Re all these posts about 'anyone going', 'wear a red buttonhole 'etc - i put a post on here re a rolled up copy of Hho, and tho lots of people have looked at it, no-one has replied?  Assumed everyone thought it was stupid?


----------



## Bernster (28 July 2012)

partypremier said:



			Anyone going to see the team jumping next Saturday. I'm in block 226 row 24, any ideas if that is good viewing looks like I'm stuck in the corner!!
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't far off today same block row 21. Great spot !


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (29 July 2012)

Im going xc and sj on the 4th Aug - block 212, row 21, seat 357.

Cant work out if thats pants or not!
Plus im on my own so should anyone be nearby please wave!


----------



## sarah491 (29 July 2012)

Hi all

I was very lucky and managed to get a show jumping seat for Tuesday last night but mine says I'm in block 209 which doesn't exist on this plan!! 

Can anyone thats been over the last couple of days help?

Thanks!


----------



## daveismycat (30 July 2012)

I'm block 223, row 24 on Tuesday.  Does anyone know if that's a good spot??  

Going on my own, so if anyone is nearby let me know so I can say hello.


----------



## IsabelleJ (30 July 2012)

partypremier said:



			Anyone going to see the team jumping next Saturday. I'm in block 226 row 24, any ideas if that is good viewing looks like I'm stuck in the corner!!
		
Click to expand...

Partypremier, you are one lucky person! I was in block 226, bit further forward, row 9... and they are without a doubt the BEST seats in the house!! You are right next to the entrance, and will get to see all the horses come in. You are also above the TV cameras so will see the riders come round to be interviews after their rounds. But the absolute best thing about block 226? 

It's where the riders and connections sit to watch the competition! At various points today, I had Mary King sitting two seats behind me, and William Fox-Pitt among others sitting 5 seats to my right to watch Tina Cook's test.

So if you come back from a break and find someone in your seat... don't yell at them TOO loudly, they might be one of the riders 

Seriously, everyone, even from the top of the stands there is a fabulous view, the arena seems so close! Today was the most amazing day of my life, but even yesterday when I was in a less well situated block and on row 24, it was just sooooo bloody awesome!!!! It's a once in a lifetime thing, and I think they've set out the arena really really well!

Hope you all enjoy yourselves as much as I did!

Isabelle


----------



## partypremier (30 July 2012)

Thanks IsabelleJ.  Glad you had a great time.  The X country is going great for team GB & Zara proves without any doubt she was very WORTHY of her place.  Slightly disloyal but I would really love to see Toddy on the podium with a Brit or two. 
Glad you had good seats, watching it on TV it does look that you will get a good view from anywhere.  How was it getting through security time wise as I am trying to work out which time train to catch?


----------



## Romeorider (30 July 2012)

CallyH - I'll keep an eye out for you tomorrow as I'm in block 221 too.  V excited - like trying to sleep on Xmas eve!


----------



## merlin84 (30 July 2012)

Hi


I have just had an e-mail from london2012 to say that our tickets for tomorrow's eventing final include entry to the horse inspection at 8.15am if that influences anyone's travel decisions- I assume it is the same for all ticketholders..


----------



## Racergirl (30 July 2012)

have a great time everyone... 

Ive been trying to work out where my tickets are for for the paralympic dressage, but I cant see any seat numbers or anything on my tickets? Do we think its a bit of a free for all for the paras?


----------

